# How about Laurel Maltese



## LindaOwens (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone know if Laurel Maltese is reputable to buy my puppy? Spoke with her seems nice and dont ask alot of questions just a few. I looked at what some people on here have said, AMA so she must be reputable. Her web site is great and she has shown her dogs, in fact she has sooooo many champions. Someone on here said go only where they are showing the dogs. I sure would hate to go somewhere and give someone money for a dog that is only using them to make money. Thanks for all the good advise hopefully she still has my new love available.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I contacted her by e mail when I was looking for my little male. She was quick to respond but she didn't have any puppies until the fall.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I contacted her by e mail when I was looking for my little male. She was quick to respond but she didn't have any puppies until the fall.



Deborah, I googled Laurel Maltese and....guess what...one of your photos of Laurel in the tiara and your siggy pic came up in the search results.

Linda, I haven't heard of Laurel's Maltese before, and I did not find the website in my google search. You are on the right track looking for a show breeder. MiMi's breeder hasn't bred any dogs other than the ones who earned their championship. Sometimes a dog can't be finished, but has some good characteristics that a breeder wants to incorporate into the line. However, my opinion is that only finished champions should be bred...but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Deborah, I googled Laurel Maltese and....guess what...one of your photos of Laurel in the tiara and your siggy pic came up in the search results.
> 
> Linda, I haven't heard of Laurel's Maltese before, and I did not find the website in my google search. You are on the right track looking for a show breeder. MiMi's breeder hasn't bred any dogs other than the ones who earned their championship. Sometimes a dog can't be finished, but has some good characteristics that a breeder wants to incorporate into the line. However, my opinion is that only finished champions should be bred...but that's just my opinion.


 It's Laureal Maltese Beth Lauer breeder in Michigan. I googled Laurel Maltese and a lot of my pics came up too! Kind of unsettling.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I have heard of the breeder's name. I don't know anything about the breeder. I think they did have a web-site at one time. Maybe some of the other show breeders, know of this breeder.

I wish you all of the best.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> It's Laureal Maltese Beth Lauer breeder in Michigan. I googled Laurel Maltese and a lot of my pics came up too! Kind of unsettling.


It's because you have a malt named Laurel


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would skip her (Beth) and I didn't know she was reinstated into AMA. Try Kathy Taylor of Cat's Kennel. Kathy has great lines, is active in show and I have met her and she is great. She has a web site, check it out.


----------

